# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  What is the best cafe you've eaten at in St. Petersburg?

## bigz2k

I am currently here in St. Petersburg studying at the polytechnic university, and I am looking for more high quality cafes to enjoy on weekly outings with my friends. So far, we lucked out on our first such trip. We ate at Кафе "Cуорэ" (Soiree), a short walk from the Плошадь Востания metro station. they had great food, it was quite inexpensive for the quality of the meal (around 400 рб), and excellent atmosphere. 
 Does anyone know any other great spots? If so, how would I get there (ie: what metro station. Unfortunately, I'm not fantastic with the names of most streets (except Невски and Гражданский), so if you know some landmarks or stores that would stick out on the way there, that would be helpful.  
Thanks in advance, 
Захар.

----------


## Paxan

Кафе....хм....
I always thought "Bonjour" was rather cozy and nice place...haven't been there for a while though...It's near the NEO cinema...right opposite the St. Maria Magdalena's Hospital...Bolshoi Prospect (Vasilievski Ostrov!!!Please mind that) It stands on Bolshoi Prospect between 22-nd line (Линия) and Detskaya St.(Улица)...The nearest metro is Vasileostrovskaya...it's the nearest metro but not at all near the cafe actually...so you better look it all up in the map...I don't think metro is necessary.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

How did I miss this post? Oh I wasn't here at the time... I know the perfect kafe in St. Petersburg!!! I hope it is not too late for this little piece of knowledge. 
Go to заводные яйца! It is on Furstatskaya, near the american embassy. During the day, they have a piano player who plays wonderfully, and they have 4 liter pitchers. The food is pretty good too, and the interior is just amazing! Very special. I used to go there at least three times a week after school. They also have a video projector and show soccer games and such, if you are interested...

----------


## Paxan

2 bigz2k
I'm sorry...if it's 400 rubles for a meal...well I don't think that's inexpensive...I mean it's all relative of course,but I don't think it's inexpensive for a cafe....And what do you mean by that word by the way cuz I'm to think i get the wrong idea...

----------


## iwrotedrowning

I know it's a very touristy type cafe, but, nonetheless, I found the Literature Cafe on Nevsky really enjoyable.   The main dishes there are not the greatest, but for soup and appetizers I found it to be well worth the price.  The щи was the best I had eaten during my month stay in the country (aside from homemade of course).  The service was incredible, and the live music was a nice touch.  As a student of Russian lit/lang  I felt obliged to go there.

----------


## Бармалей

There's some killer солянка to be had at the hotel/dorm at 7 Kazanskaya ul. It's about 40 rubles and is some of the best soup you'll eat. Be prepared for truly anal service though...

----------

